# 3 Shepherds



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Just wanted your opinions on these guys.
These are ancient pictures, so bear with me


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The girls (kind of obvious who they are, very feminine) were about 6 months in those pictures, and the black was about 1.5 years.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

And a couple more:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

They are terrible, I know, but I'm trying to take pictures of old pictures with a bad camera XD


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you for the pics. It is very nice and also sad to refresh memories. I guess you are very into Pitbulls. Are they really intelligent and trainable?.


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I must say, I absolutely love your signature.







I have an APBT and am a huuuge advocate.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I know, it's hard to see them so vibrant and alive, the black was put down last winter, the black and tan is still with us, but is declining, she is my avatar, and the other girl had to be rehomed due to fighting.

Yes, VERY trainable.
They have a very, very high prey drive and are not all the best with dogs, especially if they've had a bad experience with them.
My poor baby was attacked by a GSD shiba mix, now she is very fear aggressive.

Check this out, for trainability:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywJ9vFevghk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bJmWW-3CQA&feature=channel
They are so very willing to please you, if mine wasn't dog aggressive, I don't know what I could find wrong with her.
Teaching new tricks or obedience is a cinch.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: southerncharmBeautiful dogs! I must say, I absolutely love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, it was not hard at all to come up with, only took about 5 minutes, since it's what I think is true.
They are really great dogs, but have to be watched like a two year old... LOL
Into everything, and if they don't behave PERFECTLY, then they are giving a bad impression of the breed.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

This was before Mo passed, obviously, he was a gorgeous boy, and such a great dog... He saved the little fluffy rat dog (lol I love her though) from an attacking chow mix, and he has always protected us.
He was 16, I believe when he passed on.
















And Dutch kicking Tink's butt:


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

i saw GSD what about pitbulls?
those dogs in the pics are beautiful


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you









My name, and signature sparked the pit bull talk.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

What great pictures of your furkids!!!
love them all!!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BucksMomWhat great pictures of your furkids!!!
> love them all!!!


Thank you, I miss them terribly.
Dutch, the girlie in my avatar, is old, but is such a sweetie... She still tries acting like a pup.


----------

